

Candor returns - indutny
http://blog.indutny.com/2.candor-returns

======
ggchappell
Sounds interesting. I wonder if you could explain this better:

> No default runtime

> Candor has no default APIs that are doing 'high-level' things with objects
> and arrays. These routines should be implemented by embedder (like
> candor.io).

> Removing runtime from VM is good in terms of support, less dependencies -
> less things to care about, and leaving things out of the core keeps it
> compact.

Are you saying there is no standard library? And what does "embedder" mean in
this context?

~~~
indutny
Javascript has standard runtime, that you can use in both browser and node.js
(and any other place), which includes Array.forEach and all other high-level
stuff. Candor doesn't have this, and thus there're no need to maintain it.

Embedder is a project that's using VM to add scripting. In case of javascript,
embedder is node.js, browser or even couchdb. In case of Candor - it's a
candor.io (so far).

